# 2003 Jr. USA--picture of me...



## Lorraine (Apr 20, 2003)

I placed 3rd in Figure and 6th in Fitness.  I have a pulled hamstring and wasn't able to do my routine as good as I know I could have, but I did the best I could.  I was actually tied for 5th, but when they broke the tie I got knocked out of the top 5.  Oh well...
I'm still happy about placing 3rd in Figure, especially since there was some really tough competition in my class.






Other pictures can be seen in my Personal Photo Gallery


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2003)

Way to go Lorraine!! Congrats!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

Most excellent news!!!
Way to go!!! 
May I say that you are looking mighty fine!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 20, 2003)

Great work, and congratulations 

You are looking FINE too...better than ever


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks guys!  And, yes, Dero, you can say that I look mighty fine.  I was feeling mighty fine after doing so well in my first National Level competition.

In a few weeks I'll be in Pittsburgh before Jim Manion and a lot of the other big IFBB judges again.  I'm shaking in my heels


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

Spectacular Lorraine 

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

You look amazing L.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 20, 2003)

Great job Lorraine!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2003)

Congratulations, L!


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 21, 2003)

Congrats Lorraine, Looking good!  

Was this the show in Charleston?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 21, 2003)

Congrats...you look AMAZING.....gr8 shape...and smile


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 21, 2003)

Rob_NC~Yes, Jr. USA was held in Charleston, SC.  Were you there?

Thanks again everyone!  Your support means a lot to me.


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Rob_NC~Yes, Jr. USA was held in Charleston, SC.  Were you there?
> 
> Thanks again everyone!  Your support means a lot to me.




No, I wasn't there (unfortunately).  Malcom Marshal , who placed first in super heavy weight, trains at my gym.  He brought in a lot of pics. I'll have to pour over them again to see if you are in any of them.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Congrats Lorraine....your physique just keeps getting better


----------



## Rissole (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Lorraine, You look amazing


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 22, 2003)

awesome!!!! great job.


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 23, 2003)

Gosh...you guys are so sweet!  I feel like such a schmoe because I don't have the time lately to visit/post more often.

I hope to take a little break after Pittsburgh, but I'm not sure now.  My trainer may want me to do Jr. Nationals which I wasn't originally planning on doing.  

I was definitely doing BodyRock again in July, but since they don't allow crossovers at that show I haven't decided which division I want to compete in (Fitness or Figure).  

The routine round really beats my body up.  I am so sore after a show I can barely move for days afterward.  I think it's a combination of the hard floor, the adrenaline and the fact that you just go all out balls to the walls.  Many of us compare bruises backstage after our routines.  It's pretty sad.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> and the fact that you just go all out balls to the walls.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 23, 2003)

hows your hamstring? getting better i hope


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 27, 2003)

Rissole~That is a weird expression...isn't it?  But there's no way else to express it.  The adrenaline is high and you know you have to go out there and give it your all in your routine for the judges.

Tank~my hamstring is coming along.  It's has really started to loosen up the past couple of days.  I just have keep streeeeeetching it.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 27, 2003)

glad to hear it, good luck in the future Dragon Lady!!!


----------



## gopro (May 5, 2003)

Wow...just saw this thread. Honest opinion...you look truly fantastic! What a great shape you have. Beautiful, just beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Lorraine (May 5, 2003)

Thanks GoPro!

More good news...
I placed 1st in Fitness and 2nd in Figure in Pittsburgh last weekend.

I had not planned on doing Jr. Nationals in June, but my friends and trainer have convinced me that I should.  So, I'm headed to Chicago.

And after a little arm twisting, Monica and her co-promoter convinced me to do her show (BodyRock-Monica Brant Fitness Classic) again in July.

When am I going to get to eat?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Thanks GoPro!
> 
> More good news...
> ...



 

DO IT!  DO THAT TOO! 

Never?  

DP


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU LOOK AWESOME!!!!

 

Hope you are able to get some rest!


----------



## Tank316 (May 6, 2003)

awesome


----------



## david (May 6, 2003)

Holy Crap!  Your looking better and sweeter than ever, Lorraine!


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> 
> I placed 1st in Fitness and 2nd in Figure in Pittsburgh last weekend.



WOW, great news...congrats 

Now wheres the photographic evidence?


----------



## Lorraine (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Now wheres the photographic evidence?



Since my hubby didn't attend this show, I don't know when I'll see pictures from the show.  However, keep an eye out for a little article on me on www.bodysport.com.  Terry Goodlad, the editor, was there shooting the event and is in the process of writing a short piece on me.   

Also, keep an eye out in Flex and Ironman for coverage from the contest.  They were also there covering the show.


----------



## Lorraine (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> DO IT!  DO THAT TOO!
> ...




  Oh hell!  It looks like I'm doing Jr. Nationals.  By the time this year is done and over with, I would have done 7 shows!   Lord help me!

I'll be making my first real attempt at a Pro card in the Figure division at Team Universe.  Then in the Fitness division at Fitness Nationals.  Again, Lord help me!


----------



## Lorraine (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Holy Crap!  Your looking better and sweeter than ever, Lorraine!



Yeah...my trainer has been literally working my butt off and essentially reshaping my entire physique.


----------



## mmafiter (May 8, 2003)

Wow, you look great! 

Damn, I like the shoes you women wear.


----------



## Lorraine (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Wow, you look great!
> 
> Damn, I like the shoes you women wear.



 

LOL!  So, you have a shoe fetish?  They do come in sizes to fit men, you know.  What do you think W8?  mmafiter would look great, them wouldn't he?


----------



## mmafiter (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> 
> 
> LOL!  So, you have a shoe fetish?  They do come in sizes to fit men, you know.  What do you think W8?  mmafiter would look great, them wouldn't he?



No!!! Not for me!! Only on the ladies. Nice high heel shoes just make the leg look so much better.

I'm always bugging w8, trying to get her to wear them around the house.


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Yeah...my trainer has been literally working my butt off and essentially reshaping my entire physique.



Well Lorraine, your trainer did one helluva job!  Great awesom effort, girl!  The results must be so rewarding to you!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

Well done!  Sorry I am getting to this so late.

Will you be doing the Bodyrock comp?

We may be getting a booth there, would love to say hi.


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Yeah...my trainer has been literally working my butt off and essentially reshaping my entire physique.




What? Working your butt off*?What Kind of Trainer Is This? *  Just give me his name....I'll save that ass!


----------



## Foggy Doggy (May 9, 2003)

You look great girlie !


----------



## Lorraine (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well Lorraine, your trainer did one helluva job!  Great awesom effort, girl!  The results must be so rewarding to you!


Yes, It makes all those hours of cardio and all the killer workouts worthwhile.



> _*Originally posted by twinpeak*_
> Will you be doing the Bodyrock comp?
> 
> We may be getting a booth there, would love to say hi.


TP~Yep, I'm doing Body Rock.  Which booth?  I'll be sure and stop by after prejudging. 



> _*Originally posted by DaMayor*_
> What? Working your butt off?What Kind of Trainer Is This?  Just give me his name....I'll save that ass!



LOL!!!  Don't worry I had plenty of booty to spare.


----------



## Lorraine (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Foggy Doggy *_
> You look great girlie !



Hey FD!  You're located in Miami?  You've got to come give me a cheer or two at Nationals in November.  I'll email you the details if you're interested.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2003)

OK so I'm late getting here to. 

Congrats and that's a great little article as well.

Keep up the hard work, you look totally awesome.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> TP~Yep, I'm doing Body Rock.  Which booth?  I'll be sure and stop by after prejudging.



Well, we are still waiting to get in, apparently they are booked, but expect they should have a cancelation.

It will be the Avant Labs booth.  I will certainly keep you posted.


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

WOW Lorraine!! Looking GREAT! 
You keep getting better and better every year!!


----------



## Lorraine (May 14, 2003)

dvlmn666~thank you!  good to hear from you  

Twin Peak~yes, definitely let me know.  I'll keep an eye out for your booth.

Jenny~:


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Looking fantastic Lorraine and 3rd is simply awesome expecially being your 1st Natl. show.  Only one place  to go from here and that is up to number 1.  Have faith in you and your abilities for sure.  And a note to the other women here. Notice the absence of Implants on this lovely lady???  Totally natural and a winner.  Implants don't make you a winner.  Hard work, hard body, determination, and lots of sweat  make you a winner like Lorraine.  Way to go girl!!!!!!


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 3, 2003)

FS~Thank you!  I am hoping to do well at Jr. Nationals as well, but you know how that can go.  All I can do is show up in shape and do my thing and hope to get noticed.

I do appreciate your very generous compliments and praise.  It's encouragement like yours that helps me to stick with it and continue to improving with each show.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

Well can't wait until the Juniors are over.  Look forward to seeing the trophy Lorraine.


----------

